# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  میشه با درصدهای بالا و عالی، اثر معدل نهایی پایینو خنثی کرد؟

## Tara_Z

بچه ها این درسته که درصدهای کنکور اگه بالای 80-90 باشه، اثر معدل نهایی رو از بین میبره یا کمرنگ میکنه؟ من اصلا نمیتونم ترمیم کنم یا دیپلم مجدد بگیرم. راهی که بشه معدل پایینو دور زد، چیه؟ درصدهای بالا جبران میکنه معدلو؟
هرکی اطلاع داره با فکت بیاد بگه. مرسی

----------


## ha.hg

سلام 
واسه تخصصی شاید ولی عمومیا که فقط نمره نهایی ملاکه رو چاره ای جز ترمیم نیس. 
ظاهرا دو درس  دیگه هم نظام جدیدا دارن که اونام باید امتحان بدیم.
چه بدبختیه دیگه اه. :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Tara_Z

​دیپلمت چیه شما؟

----------


## ha.hg

> ​دیپلمت چیه شما؟


تجربی

----------


## NiLQwoV

باید ترمیم کنی وگرنه حتی درصد هاتم پایین میاد

----------

